# Sound Card Specs



## MonroeBobo (Aug 12, 2008)

Hello everyone. I am a newbie of sorts. Ive been reading alot about REW and BFD. I purchased a 
EP2500 for two subs I have. One of the plate amps I have gave out on me and I got this to replace it. Since then Ive changed my mind and decided to go the BFD route. I need a BFD 1124, EMC 8000, galaxy 140 meter, and a sound card. Does this sound correct. Also my computer which is a 1.8 intel ( fairly old but still runs smooth) has an existing sound card. A Soundmax Digital Audio. and here are the spec and outs on it.Professional 20-bit DACs with 100dB SNR* 
Up to 48kHz sampling rate 

Audio Compatibility Microsoft® DirectSound™ 
Dolby Digital pass-through 
5.1 playback over two speakers via Virtual Theater Surround™ or over 6 speakers via systems with the AD1980 CODEC (DVD software must support 5.1 decoding) 

Game Compatibility EAX™1.0/2.0 via Sensaura® EnvironmentFX™ 
A3D™ 1.0 compliant 
I3DL2™ compliant 
Sensaura® MacroFX™ and ZoomFX™ 
Microsoft® DirectSound3D™ via Sensaura® 3D Positional Audio™ and MultiDrive™ for more realistic 3D positioning 

Wavetable Synthesizer Downloadable Sounds (DLS2) Music Synthesizer 
GeneralMIDI with 4MB Professional soundset 
XG compatible Yamaha DLS by XG soundset 
Reverb and Chorus integrated effects 

External Connectors 5.1 (AD1980) or Stereo (AD1981b) line output 
Stereo headphone output with amplifier 
Stereo line input 
Stereo mic input with preamp 

Internal Connectors CD input 
Aux input 

Data Bus 266MB/sec AHA bus 

My question is will this work or will I need the Soundblaster live 24 bit card. Any help and advice is greatly appreciated. 
Thanks Monroe


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> My question is will this work


The important features you spec'd are these:

_Stereo (AD1981b) line output 

Stereo line input_

Should be fine............. it's easy to check... Load REW, install a cable on the right channel from line-out to line-in and create a soundcard cal file. Then do a measure of that cable. It should be flat. Remove the cable and carry on........

brucek


----------



## MonroeBobo (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks Bruce. This is going to be a few week project. I plan to order the other equipment I need later this week. Even though i have read a lot of very good info on this, I suspect when I start getting down to it I may need a little help/advice. After I made my first post, I read a little about an IB sub. While I don't know what IB stands for, I think I understad that the subs are mounted it the cieling or floor. If Im wrong please correct me. I like the idea of no footprint. I built my home theater room onto my house myself. So the work wouldnt really be an issue. Music is far more important to me than HT. I currently have B&W CM 4s in a 22X30 room. While the room is fairly large, I have a regulation size pool table that is a must have and takes up alot of room. This brings me to a question on the IB setup. How well does a IB sub configuration work for a mostly music setup? They will be used for HT. But music is my priority. Will the fact that they are in a fixed position hurt the sound quality to the point that the BFD 1124 cant correct it? Or should I forget that idea all together? Not sure I even do it....... LOL The no footprint makes me want to go to Lowes or Home Depot tonight.
Thanks Monroe

Hmm, I know I cant spell. And apparently I cant count either, cause I believe thats three questions I ask, instead of one.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> While I don't know what IB stands for


Infinite Baffle.



> I think I understad that the subs are mounted it the cieling or floor. If Im wrong please correct me


Ceiling, Floor, Walls.



> How well does a IB sub configuration work for a mostly music setup? They will be used for HT. But music is my priority. Will the fact that they are in a fixed position hurt the sound quality to the point that the BFD 1124 cant correct it


Well, you can't change the IB's position, and positioning is certainly the number one method of modifying a response. Any type of sub can sound good if done right, but I personally like to be able to move the sub around.

brucek


----------

